# World Sieger?



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Can someone tell me - if a dog is a "World Sieger", does this mean he won the German Sieger show? 

Martie


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes, that is the general understanding of World Sieger.


----------

